# Moved from Illness Benefit to Invalidity Pension, no arrears paid!



## AdviceNeeded (14 Aug 2014)

Hi all,

I am hoping someone can help me here or has some experience of moving from Illness Benefit to Invalidity Pension.

Basically  I got a letter stating that my Invalidity Pension was granted and would  start from the 29/05/14 and that my first payment would be on the  14/08/2014.  

I was still in receipt of of Illness Benefit until  29/07/2014 where I received 3 days worth of payment €94.00.  Since the  30/07/2014 to today 14/08/2014 I haven't received any other payments  from Illness Benefit only one Invalidity Pension payment for €193.50  (received today).

The letter I received from Invalidity Pension states the following:
1: "you are due this pension from 29/05/2014. 
2: "your current payment will be paid up to the day your Invalidity Pension starts".
3: "any arrears of payment due to you, less overpayments if applicable, will issue to you".

From  my estimation I was due arrears from the 29/05/2014.  Difference from  Invalidity Pension and  Ilness Benefit for the weeks from 29/5/2014 until  31/07/2014 plus two full weeks for the 07/08/2014 & 14/08/2014.  As  I mentioned above I have only received one full payment for this week.

My  question is when will the arrears arrive.  Would it be paid to my bank  a/c direct or by cheque or do I again have to start chasing them?

Thanks in advance to anyone for their advice on this.


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Aug 2014)

This is the usual format for the payment of arrears. They pay out the new payment so that you are not left without. Then in a couple of weeks they will follow up with the arrears


----------

